# Changing food



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Sonny has been on Science diet since we got him at Christmas. I would love to change his food, as he doesn't really like it!! And I know it's not a good rated food! But I'm unsure what to change it too! We have resorted to feeding him a little cooked chicken to make sure he eats something! I'm in the UK and have researched a lot! I've noticed Canagans is quite good. But I'd love to hear what anyone else says. Thank you in advance!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've recently changed mine to Canagan and they absolutely love it. They were on Royal Canin but that doesn't get good reviews at all so I decided to change. I was a bit concerned to start with as the Canagan kibble size is a fair bit bigger than the Royal Canin but they both manage it fine, even Buttons who is 6 months old and both my dogs are very small. Thoroughly recommend it. Mine like the Free Range chicken flavour. They do a gamey one or a fishy one so I stuck with the chicken to be safe. Mine also have a little wet food, that's purely because they like it, the probably don't need it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh and the Canagans is grain free and doesn't have any beet pulp in it which is the main reason I chose that food. Apparently beet pulp can cause tear staining which Buttons gets and also I read that some dogs can't process beet pulp very well, it effects the kidneys. A lot of the other "natural" foods still contained beet pulp, I think Canagans was one of the only ones that didn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok thank you!! Sonny suffers from tear stains so that's great! He's also very small, only 3lbs and is 6 months! There's a stockist close to me so think I will have to try it out. So bus just not into his food and it worries me as he's so small  Thanks again!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

That's ok! Good luck. It's not too expensive either, it's about the same price a the Royal Canin. Some of the food I researched was mega bucks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Does he have any wet food? If not perhaps try him with a spoon of it with the Canagans, it does seen to encourage them to eat the whole lot. I get Butchers puppy in the cans. It doesn't upset their tums, winalot canned food used to go straight through my other dogs when they were alive


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Changed Betty onto James Wellbeloved after the increase in price of Orijen ! We soak it though as we have had dogs with bladder infections from eating all dry food. She loves it and eats every scrap plus an egg each day !


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I've just ordered some Canagans online so we will see!! He's had some wet food the last 2 days, and he seems ok with it. He's had cesars as that's all my other half could find!! Hopefully Sonny will be munching away soon!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Just checked the ingredients list on the James Wellbeloved website, contains beet pulp x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> I've just ordered some Canagans online so we will see!! He's had some wet food the last 2 days, and he seems ok with it. He's had cesars as that's all my other half could find!! Hopefully Sonny will be munching away soon!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When the Canagans arrives try mixing a spoonful of wet food with it. Mine were on Caesars but it worked out a bit expensive for 2 of them so changed them to Butchers. The Ceasars gave Buttons a bit of a dicky belly as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Just checked the ingredients list on the James Wellbeloved website, contains beet pulp x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So ? It seems to suit Betty and Mollie can have it too as they do a senior larger dog one with no grain. 

It has been debunked as a problem for most dogs and personally my dogs have no problem with it, we fed it for years to our late chihuahua Rosie and our late terriers Katie and Benny. They did really well on JWB.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> So ? It seems to suit Betty and Mollie can have it too as they do a senior larger dog one with no grain.
> 
> It has been debunked as a problem for most dogs and personally my dogs have no problem with it, we fed it for years to our late chihuahua Rosie and our late terriers Katie and Benny. They did really well on JWB.


That wasn't a dig at you, everybody is happy with different stuff, I was just trying to point out the ones with beet pulp in as the other lady's dog has problems with tear stains too. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

The connection between tear staining and beet pulp has also been debunked, no truth in it at all.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> The connection between tear staining and beet pulp has also been debunked, no truth in it at all.


Well I look at it that even if it doesn't help the tear staining a better diet has got to be good. I had them in total junk before so I'm happy! Any things worth a try!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you all for yr help and opinions!! Ive never been happy with SD and I've now moved onto a better quality food and hopefully Sonny eats it! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> Thank you all for yr help and opinions!! Ive never been happy with SD and I've now moved onto a better quality food and hopefully Sonny eats it! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tell him if he doesn't I shall be round to give him a stern ticking off! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha!! I'll tell him!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh Rolo n Buttons- You'll be soo proud of Sonny! I got home tonight and his canagan food was sitting by my back door! Yay! I opened it and gave him 2 bits which he ATE!! Yay!! I've just given him some mixed in with some wet food and its almost all gone!! Yippee!! I'm soo happy!!! 

Thankyou!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> Oh Rolo n Buttons- You'll be soo proud of Sonny! I got home tonight and his canagan food was sitting by my back door! Yay! I opened it and gave him 2 bits which he ATE!! Yay!! I've just given him some mixed in with some wet food and its almost all gone!! Yippee!! I'm soo happy!!!
> 
> Thankyou!!
> 
> ...


Omg, I got something right for once! Lol. Im so pleased! Give him a big smoochy kissy from me! Yay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know if you know but Canagan now have a small breed one out now which is much smaller and easier for them to manage !! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd like to switch from Royal Canin also as our little guy is developing "doggy odor" and his stools which were practically odorless on homemade diet are starting to smell. My recipe is white rice (brown was difficult for him to digest),green beans, cooked meat (raw gave him doggy breath), bit of cheese, vitamins, and pinch of salt. I'm a new chi mommy, so all advice appreciated. If I stick with the homemade I will add bone meal.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

PS I almost forgot, I think he needs a kibble that is small and easily crunched like the RC. Is there anything like that is a better quality food?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Anybody feed or have thoughts on Health Extension little bites. My local (non big box chain) gave me a sample. He likes it, but I'd like to have some opinions before changing. I do want to get off the Royal Canin chi. Too much corn for the price.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Zelko, you will get a better response to your query if you start your own thread. Also put your location in your post so people can help with food suggestions that are available locally to you.


----------

